# Crackdown 2



## Ranbay (Jul 2, 2010)

It's alright.... zombies and shit to kill as well as mad jumps and cool cars etc....

for some reason i felt the need to play it past 2 am and drink loads of wine...



anyway, yeah w00t


----------



## The Groke (Jul 2, 2010)

Love the first one, played the demo of this and it didn't really grab me for some reason.

Maybe I just played it out and don't need any more in this flavour...


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 6, 2010)

I've been playing the demo a fair bit and it seems like you level up really fast compared to the original game . I managed to unlock the agency SUV within about 20 minutes of playing and I would have gone for the Tank as well but I got bored of running zombies over .


----------



## The Groke (Jul 6, 2010)

Like the first one, the demo has super-accelerated levelling to give folk a taster of things to come.

It is nowhere near that quick in the full game!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah im 5-6 hours in and only just about to get lv4 jumping and shit....

i cant go any further in the story until i get more orbs !!


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 6, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Like the first one, the demo has super-accelerated levelling to give folk a taster of things to come.
> 
> It is nowhere near that quick in the full game!



thats good . As much as I like being able to jump tall buildings etc. it would ruin the game leveling up too fast . 

I'm going to get this once I have some extra money , so that will probably be next year.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2010)

Running over the freaks reminds me a little of the original Carmageddon.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 6, 2010)

Carmageddon was AWESOME


----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah.

Anyways Ive purchased Crackdown 2 today, I feel they should probably have done more with the sequel but as the original was one of my favorite games of the last decade I couldnt resist.

Havent played it yet, any minute now.

Finished off the last few bosses in the original Crackdown last night as Id not bothered getting all the way to the end before, argh I didnt realise there was a bit of conspiraloonery in the final segment, NWO indeed lol.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm going to buy this today  I hope it's as good as the original .


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm a bit disappointed there aren't any bosses in this game ( or there aren't yet anyway ) the "missions" are all the same and don't have much challenge to them , even with these downsides I'm still really enjoying playing , there is just something fun about collecting the orbs and leaping from building to building which manages to save the game .


----------



## elbows (Oct 31, 2010)

I got bored with it once Id got maximum powerups of my abilities, and couldnt be arsed to complete all the missions as I tend to hate stuff where you have to protect something from damage.


----------

